# Bone Giant



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Recently I started to wonder if I should expand my TK collection to include one, I have every TK model, besides the Bone Giant and Settra. Settra no one uses for obvious reasons, so on to the Bone Giant.

Pros:
High Strength
Good Armour Save
Good Toughness
Great Wounds
Reasonable decent movement (with incantations 18")

Cons:
Bad Initiative
Cost (very high for what it is)
Rare Choice
Horrible Weaponskill
Horrible looking model, probably the only one that TK have which I find this way, hence why I don't have it yet.

Synopsis:
It has the potential to cause massive damage to all opponents.

Against any opponent WS6 or lower, it will on average have about 8 attacks, but can get lucky and have far more if it keeps going good, on the other hand it can fail dismally and do horrible damage. If one compares it to a standard Ushabti unit for example, with 9 attacks, S6 (same as the giant) standard the giant becomes less and less competitive for points. The Ushabti are also 35 cleaper and have 50% more wounds, albeit less armour and toughness. The Bone Giant is also of course a large target and as such more vulnerable to missile fire. Of course, if the Giant fights against low weaponskill opponents (1,2) it will usually completely annihilate the unit in one savage attack (rare...).

Comments welcome, especially people who've had success with the bone giant.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

I would get it when you get Setra, just to finish off your collection. Asside from that it sounds like you hate the model and that's reason enough not to use it.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I tend to agree with Karl, if you don't like the model and it is not all that good in game then there isn't any rush to buy it really. It might be worth holding out until TK are re-done anyway as you never know what they will change so there may no longer be a bone giant or perhaps it will be really competitive and a new model will come along...


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, I'm worried that they will remove models from the TK range when they re do them as well and I think the BG will be one of the first to go.

TK aren't sheduled for a remake until early/mid 2010 which is awhile off as it stands so not sure, if you haven't seen the model you should go take a look, it really is awful....and stats wise its badly overpriced for what it is, when a skull catapault is half the price, sadly the bone giant is the only rare choice that isn't range focused.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Removing the BG I think is very unlikely and it is totally a way better unit than the ushabti.

Here are reasons why, at 3 ushabti they are only t4 and 5+ armour, so almost any decent amount of shooting will drop them compared to T5 and 3+ this is much harder to get into

Loss of wounds does not = loss of combat ability or the ability to break ranks.

Faster, 1" may not seem like a lot to start, but with a magical charge that is 3" faster, quite a bit when sometimes 1/8" is the difference in getting a charge or not.

Smaller footprint so you can get it into flanks easier.

Causes Terror so it can just make some armies run by being near and against units which just cause fear it can break by outnumbering, like ogres or DE/HE chariots.

Those are just my thoughts and experience with it. I find ushabti are best in units of 4 for the extra wounds to give as they should get shot to pieces and this allows you to heal them up more properly. This makes them way expensive, but hey at least you can now field all 4 models.

As for the model, I think if you avoid the one with the two skellies on it's head that looks like a pineapple and pose it well it's not too bad. I have two of the same model, both assembled by different people and one looks menacing, the other looks kinda lame.

You may want to get some games in proxying the BG and try some things out, you may find he's not as bad.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

I may grab a bone giant just to give him a go, perhaps in practice its more effective than it seems in theory....

It's worth noting, that I'm deadly accurate with my catapault guessing, I rarely misguess and almost always land my shots right on top of the enemy, this is why the bone giant choice is a hard one for me...last game my single SSC was responsible for the destruction of 3 night goblin units. Another game 1 swordmaster unit, 1 spearman unit and a sea guard unit... So seeing that my SSC always makes its points back, the change is a difficult decision. I see it difficult for a bone giant to make its points back, although with healing backup it may perform admirally. I mean, the bone giant is double the cost


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

It is nice to change things up, though. The last thing I'd ever want to do is just use the same type of army, over and over and over again. That just sounds boring.

In your case, you could always just have a game or two with the Bone Giant and like ten with your trusty SSCs.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

Or you can play like me with one of each


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i use a bone giant and love them they always do well for me, i don't mind the model its not great great but its not terrible. You have to be selective with who you take the bone giant against. I wouldn't takeit against empire (cannons), elves (bolt throwers), dwarves (cannons) or skaven (warp lightning cannon). I usually send it in against infantry with poor arm which will be ignored by the giants strength like swordsmen and skeletons. Or I charge him into a unit with a character in and direct all attacks against he character. the later depends on the WS of the charcter you don't want to be hitting on 5's.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

From an opponents POV, I like facing Bone Giants. But only if I get the charge. The number of attacks I usually recieve from Unstoppable charge is damn insane, and it ties me down for about 3 turns.

Like all monsters, other than those as Mounts, they're not there to provide killing power, rather to provide a ranged sponge, and terror. Which with a 3+ Save and T5, they're very good at.


----------

